# Mark down function for discontinued items



## TargetMcFly (Jun 9, 2021)

Has anyone used the markdown function to clearance discontinued items? We have a ton of discontinued towels from transition. Wondering if and when is the best time to use it. Or should wait to let it go clearance on it's own.

Also where do we check when a dept will start salvaging clearance items?


----------



## bloodyred (Jun 9, 2021)

D-code has always hung around for a few months, but since covid, that all changed!!!  For example BTS supplies from last yr, uniforms from last yr, some long sleeve items from like August 2020 are still (Active)...! The actual function in MyDay for Markdown is to repackage a item that is damaged or from online, not to initiate clearance on item or items.  Now under certain circumstances yeah you could do that to get rid of a (small) selection of items, but that decision is made between your SD/DSD once it is seen as necessary if brought up through BUS meetings, with valid reasoning; Yes this may happen, but not likely.  With all the shipping and inventory issues over the year D-code is seen as a flexible item to fill the shelves, tie the item/s will keep it out of the back and give opportunity to sell!


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 10, 2021)

We have been instructed to keep all discontinued items OUT of the backroom - must check greenfield and pull.  We use these items to fill holes and endcaps.  When quantity gets under 10 eaches I LOCATE it on a sidecap and it usually ends up in the clearance list.  If it hasn’t clearanced by the time I have 5 left I use the MARKDOWN in MyDay.


----------

